# secret salt shakers



## Glenn McCullough (Nov 4, 2009)

Made these for some Christmas shows (not Holiday shows) coming up. Anyone made them and how'd they sell? left is walnut, center is cocobolo, right is maple. I am down to about 50 minutes, start to finish except waiting for lacquer to dry. The nice thing is you dont have to be so particular about the inside, no one will ever see it, but I still sand it.


----------



## Hayseedboy (Nov 4, 2009)

So how do you get salt?  Are these mills?


----------



## dow (Nov 4, 2009)

According to the topic, it's a secret :biggrin:


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Nov 4, 2009)

It has a funnel with a hole in it, in the bottom that you pour the salt into, then you shake it and the salt comes out through the funnel. I'll post a photo of the bottom later when I get home and can get to my photos.





Hayseedboy said:


> So how do you get salt?  Are these mills?


----------



## Rollerbob (Nov 4, 2009)

Well obviously it is not a secret now, geez!!


----------



## dow (Nov 4, 2009)

Blabbermouths! :biggrin:


----------



## byounghusband (Nov 4, 2009)

SSHHHHH....  Nobody tell RB that the "Secret" Decoder ring I sold him isn't a secret anymore either....  :ghost:




Rollerbob said:


> Well obviously it is not a secret now, geez!!


----------



## Mrs Rojo22 (Nov 4, 2009)

Nice!

Robin


----------



## Hayseedboy (Nov 4, 2009)

10,000 comedians outa work... and you guys are trying to be funny for free... guess you get what ya pay for.

Thanks Glenn for sharing 

lr


----------



## Super Dave (Nov 4, 2009)

Glenn McCullough said:


> It has a funnel with a hole in it, in the bottom that you pour the salt into, then you shake it and the salt comes out through the funnel. I'll post a photo of the bottom later when I get home and can get to my photos.


We are waiting ????


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Nov 4, 2009)

OK,Ok, are you ready for the secret? Here is a photo of the bottom of the shaker. I used a contrasting wood to show the interior and it looked dirty, so I stained it and it is better, but should always be the same wood so it looks like one piece.There is an article on pg. 54 Spring 2009 of Woodturning Design magazine that shows how to make it. If you want, I can email you the article. Let me know.


----------



## Super Dave (Nov 4, 2009)

Still waiting ??????????


----------



## Super Dave (Nov 4, 2009)

Thanks for the info. Great looking salt shakers. I don't remember seeing them but I will go back and look. Thanks

Dave


----------



## workinforwood (Nov 5, 2009)

They sure look really cool Glenn.  They will sell.  No I never made or sold any, but they look good and shouldn't need much of a sales pitch to send them to a new home.


----------



## Sberger (Nov 5, 2009)

Maybe I am dumb or something, but how do you get the bottom out to fill it.  Is it screwed or just stuck in there hoping it does not come off?


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Nov 5, 2009)

you pour the salt in the funnel in the bottom which falls into the dome of the "bell shape" body. The salt falls into the bottom on the outside of the funnel. When you shake it, the salt flyes up and around the top, falling back through the hole that you poured it into. Hope that helps.


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Nov 5, 2009)

from the confusion it is causing here, the average joe will think we invented water when they see this. Should sell well, I'll have to make a few more.



workinforwood said:


> They sure look really cool Glenn.  They will sell.  No I never made or sold any, but they look good and shouldn't need much of a sales pitch to send them to a new home.


----------



## sdemars (Nov 5, 2009)

*Thank you . . .*

Thank you . . . Glenn . . .

Steve


----------



## Kalai (Nov 6, 2009)

Hi Glen great job, I like the shapes a lot, they should sell real good.  What size are they?  Aloha.

Chris


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Nov 6, 2009)

they are about 2.5"X 3" tall


----------

